# Big LL Bean Sale: 20% off ALL Boats, Paddleboards, and LL Bean Bikes



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2013)

www.llbean.com

Anyone looking for these usually expensive hardgoods would do well to take a look.  In the past these things NEVER went on sale until at the very end of the year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2013)

Was actually just looking for a bike for my daughter. This was perfect.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2013)

I ended up ordering a mountain bike from them with the deal, some saved gift cards, and my LLB Visa Coupons.  Ended up getting it for a steal.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I ended up ordering a mountain bike from them with the deal, some saved gift cards, and my LLB Visa Coupons.  Ended up getting it for a steal.



For me personally I need to ride a bike before I buy it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> For me personally I need to ride a bike before I buy it.



True. That's why we need an LL Bean store out here. I did try some in ME last summer, so I felt a bit more comfortable making the buy.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 29, 2013)

I stopped by the Factory store this weekend. Cool biking buzz. They had reps from Scott and Felt there. Scott had their new 650b bike you could take around the parking lot which was lame but still gave you a feel for the wheel size.  They had some very sweet discounts on everything from last seasons shoes (30% off shoes that had already been discounted significantly) as well as some shorts and jerseys. By the time I had arrived it had been pretty much picked over.  Glad you guys got some good deals.


----------

